# Ship Rock



## Deano3 (22 Apr 2020)

Hi everyone hope you are all well and bot letting this crisis get you down to much . 

I rescaped my tank last week so though would quickly update you all, it took longer and i was more worn out than i thought i would be but got there in the end.

Removed all plants and hardscape and put all in containers emptied and cleaned tank and reused substrate after a hoover, only did a quick rescape as was bored of last one. But turned out quite well i hope, i am happy with it.  Let me know what you think.

before you ask i called it ship rock as to me resembles a ship especially the rock on the left looks like the front of the ship. I also wanted better flow around this tank.

I am happy but need to know how stop the soil getting onto sand as had a collapse at rear left since pictures  could i use cotton wool or something ?  And how do you remove soil that has gotten onto soil ?

I also want more epiphyte plants in this one so going to order some more this week. 
I only reused plants i had in this set up  i will also be changing fish selection once i can get to horizon aquatics.

Lastly i have a huge amount on manzi wood but its all to large so reused my small couple of peices to wrap around the rocks.

Thanks dean
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Apr 2020)

Some filter floss between the rocks at the back will help to stop the soil and I always take the sand over the top of the soil to try to cap it you will get some soil but not as much tank looks good nice rescape I know you have been itching to do.it for a while now


----------



## Deano3 (24 Apr 2020)

Ordered some different sand and filter floss then will try and block aquasoil from falling in.

Seem to be getting better colour on the reds as upped light to 100 again.

Also ordered a abubias plant and another buce  qish i ordered somethjng small to replace the hair grass but will get eventually  love the new layout and as before seems to he going well and right ballance. 

Thanks dean





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (25 Apr 2020)

Box of goodies arrived today only posted last night from horizon aquatics with free delivery  wasnt expecting till monday to be honest but glad arrived as working monday.

Ada thermometer as broke mine a while ago and never got round to ordering one and also some more fine sand as may change at some point and couple more plants what will put in soon and update pics also need to plug wood inbeetween rocks.

Thanks dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (25 Apr 2020)

Only thing i hate with wood is after move it its impossible to get back into same position  but tried my best Nd got 2 new pots in and the wool, only trouble is i need a plant or maybe rock with anubias to cover a small peice at the front were wool is visable and troed my best to vacuum out the substrate.

Still a bit foggy and tried my best to get wood right but hope you like it.

Dean







Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (26 Apr 2020)

Water has now cleared but not had a chance to cover some of the filter wool, i will do soon.

Hope you like it, i am loving the reds ontop of the bonsia and rotala. 

Dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (1 May 2020)

Stems growimg like crazy had to trim a few tonight during water change but going well and prety much perfect. Touch wood haha still need someting to cover the wool soon.

Thanks Dean





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (2 May 2020)

Few quick snaps at feeding time.

Dean





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (2 May 2020)

Nice shrimp shot!


----------



## Ruskie (2 May 2020)

Looking good Dean


----------



## Deano3 (2 May 2020)

Thanks guys  tank doing great still bits of staghorn in places but much happier with it and looking forward to getting a change of fish when this all over maybe rasboras or something.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (4 May 2020)

Still getting small amounts of algae on the anubias and the simensis 53b is this staghorn or bba ?

I am trying to spot dose excel on it daily in varios places for now and keeping pre filter clean,Anything else you would recomend ?

Also added a update pic 

Thanks dean


----------



## CooKieS (4 May 2020)

This is staghorn, got some too, couldn’t get rid of it at the moment. 

Actually trying to get no3 at 0 for an few weeks...

already tried to increase co2, increase ferts, lowering light, cleaning filter...

good luck!


----------



## Deano3 (4 May 2020)

CooKieS said:


> This is staghorn, got some too, couldn’t get rid of it at the moment.
> 
> Actually trying to get no3 at 0 for an few weeks...
> 
> ...


So there is no easy solution, i seem to get majority on the 53b, i had a lot on there before rescape was hoping was due to lack of flow but was hoping it was better now also the lights were 90 percent then nlw up to 100.

However the anubias is in quite a high flow area.

I will keep spot dpsing excell for now and cutting on 53b leaves that are covered.

Also on edges of the buce but not to bad just want to try nip it in the bud nice and early.

Any other suggestions please let me know

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (8 May 2020)

Deano3 said:


> So there is no easy solution, i seem to get majority on the 53b, i had a lot on there before rescape was hoping was due to lack of flow but was hoping it was better now also the lights were 90 percent then nlw up to 100.
> 
> However the anubias is in quite a high flow area.
> 
> ...



I had a break out of Staghorn in my tank a few weeks back. Not major, but enough to bother me - on the edges of various plants, including my anubias and buce, and some moss. I just stuck at it with the Excel spot dosing - misting over the affected areas with a syringe based on the initial day one Excel dose each day (though I do do daily 25% water changes).

It seemed to take several misting sessions to kill it and turn it red, before the shrimp slowly devoured it, but it was like a game of Whac-a-mole - I'd just get rid on it on one leaf, and it'd appear on another. It must have took about 3 weeks or more to finally go, but now its completely gone, and I've had none reappear for almost a month.

No idea what caused it, nothing in my tank or maintenance regime changed, and it didn't seem to matter if plants were in high flow, low flow, high light or low light areas. I just chalked it up to the tank maturing, as it was roughly at the 2 months point when it first appeared.


----------



## Deano3 (11 May 2020)

Hi everyone hope your all well tank ticking along nicely, reduced the lighting to 90 percent to hopefully stop the staghorn as getting more lately and spot dosing with excell daily then it turns red. Any other ideas ? 

Can i stop dosomg when turns red and move to other staghorn ?

I will add a few pics of the staghorn and tank in current shape

Thanks dean 













Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (19 May 2020)

Hi everyone quick update, well wanted a change of fish so went to horizon aquatics who have a huge selection of all sorts of fish many nano fish to pick from ended up buying 12 sundadanio axelrodi (neon blue) rasboras. They are stunning and tiny i may need a dozen more. They seems a bit skitish at first and were staying right at the surface but exploring more today.

I also met up with ady34 from the forum who generously took my neons off my hands for his son so that was very helpful of him so thanks again mate.

I also ripped out the simensis 53b and added more cryps and a few more bucephalandra kedyangang (may have spelt that wrong)

Really wanting a bigger tank now for more scope and possibilities and to allow a tank to mature for a longer time, was debating getting another nano but wife doesnt want a lot of nano tanks plus i think one larger tank would be best and easiest for me instead of getting a 60cm then wishing i got 90cm i will hopefully go straight for a 90cm tank, i am going to start saving a deciding what one i want first so no rush.

Only thing what puts me off is water changes as the 45p takes 2 buckets and thats 75 percent of the water but if i drain into garden and use a pump im a bucket to refil shouldnt be to bad and hopefully only requires carried out once a week after the initial first few weeks.

Anyway here is a few pictures
Thanks for reading 
Dean







Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (19 May 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Hi everyone quick update, well wanted a change of fish so went to horizon aquatics who have a huge selection of all sorts of fish many nano fish to pick from ended up buying 12 sundadanio axelrodi (neon blue) rasboras. They are stunning and tiny i may need a dozen more. They seems a bit skitish at first and were staying right at the surface but exploring more today.
> 
> I also met up with ady34 from the forum who generously took my neons off my hands for his son so that was very helpful of him so thanks again mate.
> 
> ...



Nice! I had my eye on some of those for my future 1500, I also like the look of the green ones. Will be interesting to see how much they colour up once they have settled in.


----------



## Deano3 (19 May 2020)

Wookii said:


> Nice! I had my eye on some of those for my future 1500, I also like the look of the green ones. Will be interesting to see how much they colour up once they have settled in.


Yeah i originally wanted the green but were out of stock and would need a lot for a 1500 and already better colour after first day mate

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (19 May 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Yeah i originally wanted the green but were out of stock and would need a lot for a 1500 and already better colour after first day mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



Yeah, they’d be one of a number of shoals of different fish. I plan to have a load of  Chilli’s, cause I love Chilli’s, a shoal of Embers, Pygmy and Salt and Pepper Corys, a decent shoal of those blue or green neon Rasbora, some Emerald and/or Galaxy Rasbora  and maybe a shoal of surface fish like lampeyes - trouble is there are just too many nice fish out there!


----------



## Deano3 (19 May 2020)

Wookii said:


> Yeah, they’d be one of a number of shoals of different fish. I plan to have a load of Chilli’s, cause I love Chilli’s, a shoal of Embers, Pygmy and Salt and Pepper Corys, a decent shoal of those blue or green neon Rasbora, some Emerald and/or Galaxy Rasbora and maybe a shoal of surface fish like lampeyes - trouble is there are just too many nice fish out there!


That sounds amazing, i couldnt belive how small they were at first can barley notice them in my tank. First time really seem any rasboras as horizon is first shop up here to stock a large selection of fish.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (19 May 2020)

Those sundadanio are awesome!


----------



## Deano3 (19 May 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Those sundadanio are awesome!


Thanks mate  

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (26 May 2020)

Still got aome algae, i have dropped lights to 80 percent and started dosing only 1 pump of tropica specialised however seeing defficencys in leaves like holes etc and missing the red tinge i was getting when lights were 100 percent.

Also started co2 half hour earlier today so nice lime green when lights came on, also any idea of how to get rid of surface film without skimmer ?

Thanks dean
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (27 May 2020)

Do you think continue with 1 pump and keep lights at 80 percent ? How do you get rid of the staghorn thats turned white ?

Any opinions welcome
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (28 May 2020)

Deano3 said:


> I also met up with ady34 from the forum who generously took my neons off my hands for his son so that was very helpful of him so thanks again mate.


Was good to meet you Dean. The neons have settled really well in my sons tank and he’s over the moon with them so thanks, it seems to have been a win win for both of us. Those rasbora look stunning and will only get better.


Deano3 said:


> Do you think continue with 1 pump and keep lights at 80 percent ? How do you get rid of the staghorn thats turned white ?
> 
> Any opinions welcome
> Dean
> ...


I would increase ferts if anything Dean, I know it’s about on the dosing recommendation but I think you could double it
I’m unsure why you are getting repeat staghorn but it has always been remedied for me in the past with extra filter and tank maintenance. Up the water change frequency and try and keep things clean.
Look forward to more pics of those fish mate, Greta choice. I’m sure we’ll meet again at horizon in more relaxed times


----------



## Deano3 (3 Jun 2020)

Had a couple of jumpers lateley so down to 10 rasboras now but apart from that and fighting staghorn all going well.

Dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (4 Jun 2020)

Oh no, sorry to hear about the jumpers. I’ve had a few before and it always makes you consider the downsides of open top.
scape is looking nice though, stems are filling in the space and nice to see the gaps in the rocks filled with plants


----------



## Deano3 (5 Jun 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear about the jumpers. I’ve had a few before and it always makes you consider the downsides of open top.
> scape is looking nice though, stems are filling in the space and nice to see the gaps in the rocks filled with plants


Cheers mate yeah had to trim the day, rotala gets lovely red when on surface, looking froward to the twinstar s so can grow better reds.

Anubias has now flower or bud not entirely sure what its called.






Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (19 Jun 2020)

Hi everyone hope your all well did some maintenance yesterday noticed some algae on the diffuser and sterilizer looks green think may just be staghorn and possibly some bba on the wood, i spot dosed with liquid carbon and did large water change as usuall. Been a bit pre occupied with my 900 and thinking about what i need etc, also is a picture of some of the goodies i purchased today.

Went to horizon and spoke to james and nicle at horizon for a good hour very very helpful and got some rock etc and other bits a bobs got some stunning fish a shrimp in , seems to he doing well i took a few pictures of the chen bettas i think they were called  would be stunning in a nano. I also love the green shrimp.

Stems are growing crazy on the 45p i only trimmed recently and need another trim as lying over at the tops now.

Have i dont right thing with the algae and anyone recomend any fish food to help bring out colours ?

Dean



















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (19 Jun 2020)

My goodies 




Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (19 Jun 2020)

Dont know of anyone seen 2 posts above and not just the last post as could only add 9 pictures, some stunning chen bettas.

Would you say the alage on wood is bba and will spot dosing liquid carbon do the job ?

Also any recomendations onfood to bring out the colours in fish.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (20 Jun 2020)

Hi there,

yes it’s bba on the wood, spot dosing is OK 

To bring out colors, I use dr.bassleer food for example 

cheers


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jun 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Hi there,
> 
> yes it’s bba on the wood, spot dosing is OK
> 
> ...


I have only ever tried liquid carbon but turned it redish so must have worked, and is thay food specifically designed for colouring up the fish ? 

I seen probiotic from mtlabs at horizon yesterday that looked good but didn't mention anything about colouring up the fish

Thanks mate 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (20 Jun 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Have i dont right thing with the algae and anyone recomend any fish food to help bring out colours ?


Slightly confused re algae part of query 

Sundadanio sp. I suspect you’ll have some difficulty getting them to show the sort of photo colours they’re capable of
- tank is too small (though these are small fish and SF species profile does list some very small tanks, I noticed they were much more active in my 90 x 45cm, males would display and spar quite vigorously)
- shoal is too small (longterm they seem to do better in larger groups)
- fish are too young?
- mostly females?
rather than food being the issue (unless you’re feeding very poor quality - which I doubt)

I’m just guessing above as you’ve not included good photos of your Sundadanio

Obviously light will also affect our perception fish colours (no idea if/how it affects fish view of fish colours as I’ve not kept up on fish vision research)
I’ve kept Sundadanio blue/green under Kessil A160 and they still look amazing ... iridescent golds, green, blues, some red markings on the blue sp, black fin markings
I fed mostly frozen Hikari bloodworm, brine shrimp, daphnia

A couple years ago, one lfs brought in “Sundadanio sp red”, these are somewhat larger - for whatever reason, new deaths occurred daily in the group so I never brought any home; this species definitely ships the worst of the “Sundadanio sp.”
(previous shipments arrived DOA )


This article is perhaps somewhat dated now (but remains open access)

*Review of the Southeast Asian miniature cyprinid genus Sundadanio (Ostariophysi: Cyprinidae)
with descriptions of seven new species from Indonesia and Malaysia*
Kevin W. Conway*, Maurice Kottelat**,*** and Tan Heok Hui**

https://pfeil-verlag.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/ief22_3_08.pdf

Sundadanio margarition is now on the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species 2019


----------



## alto (20 Jun 2020)

From the article



> Evidence presented herein indicates that Sundadanio, a genus considered until now to include a single, widespread species, is actually composed of multiple species. Like S. axelrodi, the new species described are endemic to the highly acidic peat swamp forests and blackwater streams of Southeast Asia and further emphasize the link between miniature fishes and low pH aquatic environments
> Southeast Asian peat swamp forests represent some of the World’s most vul-nerable freshwater habitats (Ng et al., 1994; Kot- telat et al., 2006). Most peat swamps visited by the authors in the 90s are no longer existent, and those which remain are under tremendous threat from anthropogenic activities such as deforestation, conversion into plantations, water extraction and draining. Habitat at the localities of many of the species of Sundadanio described herein is already heavily degraded (Figs. 26, 30b) or entirely destroyed. Extirpation of entire populations of Sundadanio has occurred and extinction may become a reality in the future given the restricted ranges and stenotopic nature of these unique cyprinids.


----------



## alto (21 Jun 2020)

And who could resist recreating this wild habitat in a biotope aquarium 

From Peter Petersen’s Amazonas article 
Sarawak, Borneo

S margarition in the wild


----------



## CooKieS (21 Jun 2020)

Very sad to hear that they are endangered  thanks @alto for the infos!


----------



## Deano3 (21 Jun 2020)

Thanks for the information alto very interesting and as said very sad to read, i have 10 in the tank as had 2 jump but when get my 90cm i may add more so have a bigger shoul.

Also they larger ones are better colours so maybe they are just young i wasnt sure if certain food bring out the colours more, i usually feed dennerle nanograin.

Trying to get a pic and this is a quick one sorry for bad quality but sometimes look good but smaller ones colours arnt as good but think yoir right and could be down to age.

Regarding algae i have some small tufts of bba what i dosed with liquid carbon and still getting some staghorn on or some sort of algae on my diffuser and sterilizer.

Also cant decide wether to but a new twinstar sterilizer on my next larger setup as seem to have had good results in this tank but not sure if down to that or not.

Dean





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (3 Jul 2020)

Quick update not doing much with this currently just water change ever 4-5days as been very busy with house decorating etc and my aquascaper 900 arrives this week.

Still spot dosing to fight small amounts of algae and the rotala needs trimmed ever week as crazy fast grower i cant keep up with it, looking forward to having more room and hopefully spacing everything a bit better so doesnt all grow together.

Also crazy amounts of cherry shrimp what i will get rid of at some point.

Need to clean rocks to get green off think need something rougher ?

When i get my 900 set up and want some plants from here will it be ok to swap them over lr will i loose to much beneficial bacteria etc ? I may all so start dimming the lights and lowering the co2 any hell on this front would be great

Dean







Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (5 Jul 2020)

Any help with the last question ?

Like i say my 900 arrives tomorro and i will be taking my time but eventually when i order plants will i be able to remove some from this setup or will it impact it too much regarding bacteria etc ? 

Also i may want some of the hardscape to try in new setup firstly i need a tougher brush to scrub the green off but i have never had 2 tanks and wanted to use a lot from one to use in the other just not sure of the process ?

Eventually i will only have the 900 as dont want 2 tanks yet just want to dedicated time to one as with 2 kids both young hard to have time and lack of space.

Any help will be great as i have nk idea how to go about it

Thanks dean 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## hypnogogia (5 Jul 2020)

You’ll be fine to use plants from your existing set up in your new one.  I’d use only the excess though, rather than significantly reduce the plant mass in your existing, so any cuttings from stem plants, any runners from crypts etc that you snip off will be good.  
I’d also seed the new filter with some media from your existing to help with establishing the tank.  When I had more than one tank, I’d even use some of the water change water and pop it into to the new one and then top up with tap.  It really helped with cycling.


----------



## Witcher (5 Jul 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Need to clean rocks to get green off think need something rougher ?


Increase PO4 by 20% or so? Also tad of MGSO4 could help with yellowing buce's leaves.


----------



## Deano3 (5 Jul 2020)

Witcher said:


> Increase PO4 by 20% or so? Also tad of MGSO4 could help with yellowing buce's leaves.


Thanks mate i will be changing to EI in next scape so will no doubt need a lot of help in that department.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (5 Jul 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> You’ll be fine to use plants from your existing set up in your new one. I’d use only the excess though, rather than significantly reduce the plant mass in your existing, so any cuttings from stem plants, any runners from crypts etc that you snip off will be good.
> I’d also seed the new filter with some media from your existing to help with establishing the tank. When I had more than one tank, I’d even use some of the water change water and pop it into to the new one and then top up with tap. It really helped with cycling.


Thanks mate i will swap over a few buces etc and stems and like u say i will change a filter basket from blue sponge to seachem matrix in this tank then leave for a month and add into new setup then once shut this down i will add all my plants and fish over. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (6 Jul 2020)

Wow didnt relise how big this thing was  loads of room for possibility 




Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jul 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Wow didnt relise how big this thing was //emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji28.png loads of room for possibility


Welcome to the club of the a900


----------



## Deano3 (6 Jul 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Welcome to the club of the a900


It looks small in the pictire but it is huge  absolutely massive in my small living room but hey ho will look amazing once plants growing aslong as looks anything like yours. Knew would look big but everytime i see it  looks huge now to take time with hardcape etc.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Jul 2020)

Looks amazing mate cant wait to see it planted up


----------



## Deano3 (7 Jul 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Looks amazing mate cant wait to see it planted up


Thanks jay , will be taking my time more with this one and also house halfway through getting decorated so think may be a little while yet.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (7 Jul 2020)

The misses has said if I can break down my 3 scapes i can have a 1200 hence why the 60p is for sale lol


----------



## SRP3006 (7 Jul 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Wow didnt relise how big this thing was  loads of room for possibility



Mines on order, can't wait for it to arrive. Watching yours with interest, lovely looking tank.


----------



## Deano3 (7 Jul 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> The misses has said if I can break down my 3 scapes i can have a 1200 hence why the 60p is for sale lol


 you have to compromise so thats fair i suppose , everytime i walk in living room i say wow the 1200 must look absolutely huge but would look amazing planted. 

I have placed the tank that way with nothing supporting the front as over hangs doors is everyone elses the same ? Jist making sure matt correct etc

Dean





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jul 2020)

Deano3 said:


> I have placed the tank that way with nothing supporting the front as over hangs doors is everyone elses the same ? Jist making sure matt correct etc


Yes it's correct it overhangs otherwise the doors would not be flash with the tank.


----------



## Deano3 (7 Jul 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Yes it's correct it overhangs otherwise the doors would not be flash with the tank.


Knew it was as recal someone else asking same thing just strange how front glass isnt supported at all , finish decorating house then try my manzi wood for size in this beast 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jul 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Knew it was as recal someone else asking same thing just strange how front glass isnt supported at all


Yeah I had the same thought when I first got mine! Took a bit of tweaking to get the doors straight too


----------



## Deano3 (7 Jul 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Yeah I had the same thought when I first got mine! Took a bit of tweaking to get the doors straight too


I hate adjusting the legs took ages to get somewere near level but by then they were all right in the air screwed right out, so screwed them all in exactly the same amount so were at same level but cabinet was closer to the ground, the rear leg on mine looks like off the floor but when put weight on it moves cabinet level so when water in should be ok, floors must be very uneven.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (17 Jul 2020)

Wont be many more posts on this little tank just wanted to show you how fast and crazy rotala grows i cant keep up with it haha and also how latge my aquascaper 900 is in comparison to 45p.

Hope you enjoyed the 45p as much as i did
Dean





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jul 2020)

Deano3 said:


> how latge my aquascaper 900 is in comparison to 45p.


Space to grow more rotala I would say  nice little tank!


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jul 2020)

Aquascaper tank looks great Dean, I’m sure you’ll have a lot of fun setting it up


----------



## Melll (18 Jul 2020)

That`s a nice set up, I`m sure the 900 will be too


----------



## Nick72 (18 Jul 2020)

[QUOTE="Deano3, post: 606233, member: 8

I have placed the tank that way with nothing supporting the front as over hangs doors is everyone elses the same ? Jist making sure matt correct etc






[/QUOTE]


Hi @Deano3 -  the 900 Aquascaper looks great.

If I ever move back to the UK I'll be looking at the EA range.   The tank and stand combination looks great.

Sorry, but I can't help but take a second look at that over-hang.

I always thought it was really important to support all four bottom corners of a glass stand.

From your photo two of the four will be completely unsupported (the front two).

I hope someone can come on and say why this isn't a problem, because I thought that is where all the load goes, and of course it's also the join.

Did you speak directly with EA about this?


----------



## Deano3 (18 Jul 2020)

Nick72 said:


> [QUOTE="Deano3, post: 606233, member: 8
> 
> I have placed the tank that way with nothing supporting the front as over hangs doors is everyone elses the same ? Jist making sure matt correct etc





Hi @Deano3 - the 900 Aquascaper looks great.

If I ever move back to the UK I'll be looking at the EA range. The tank and stand combination looks great.

Sorry, but I can't help but take a second look at that over-hang.

I always thought it was really important to support all four bottom corners of a glass stand.

From your photo two of the four will be completely unsupported (the front two).

I hope someone can come on and say why this isn't a problem, because I thought that is where all the load goes, and of course it's also the join.

Did you speak directly with EA about this?[/QUOTE]i know i thought exactly the same however plenty of people have same tank and no issues at all so must be ok.

The front glass overhangs 2 front doors and has no support and the sides are supported partially as rubber matt goes about halfway over the glass.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (18 Jul 2020)

Few more pics of overhang, the matt goes under one of the side a little more on one side but must be ok, is everyone elses the same ?

Dean









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick72 (18 Jul 2020)

Hi @Deano3 - yes it's the first photo I would be worried by, seeing the front panel is not supported but just hanging over the door.

I hate to think I'm worrying you for no reason, but traditionally we've be taught that it's the four outside rims, and particularly the corners, of the tank that support all the weight.

I did try looking at some other threads with EA Aquascaper tanks, and it looks to me that they are the same.

I don't know if @Geoffrey Rea  can chip in on this, but it also looks like his  EA 1200 Aquascaper has the same over-hang.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (18 Jul 2020)

They obviously missed, the mat isn’t centred. If you’re concerned @Deano3  contact the company you bought it through straight away and send photo’s.


----------



## Deano3 (18 Jul 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> They obviously missed, the mat isn’t centred. If you’re concerned @Deano3 contact the company you bought it through straight away and send photo’s.


Is yours the same mate or is yours right to edges ? If they are all like that i dont mind as must be ok as loads of ppl have them

To be hknest its only very slightly over more on one side, is your front and sides the same how may doesnt go all way to edge of you dont mind me asking

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (21 Jul 2020)

Had to trim even though lights lowered , i will be taking some plants for the 900 and eventually all, how do i go aboit removing the co2 to use in the 900 lower the lights a lot etc any tips.

Dean





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (24 Jul 2020)

Hi  Dean, the overhang is completely normal, it is simply to allow the doors to sit flush with the tank front. Mine are the same. The support is created through the base glass which will sit pretty much on the cabinet footprint as all of the tank side panes are full height and siliconed on the inner face rather than sat on top of the base


----------



## SRP3006 (25 Jul 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Had to trim even though lights lowered , i will be taking some plants for the 900 and eventually all, how do i go aboit removing the co2 to use in the 900 lower the lights a lot etc any tips.
> 
> Dean
> 
> ...


I removed my co2 after lowering the light intensity over a few weeks and reducing the ferts, however the stems went leggy and lost quite a few leaves. The anubias and buce were fine but the stems not so much. Maybe try to get a second hand reg?


----------



## Deano3 (22 Aug 2020)

Hi everyone nearly sorted with decorating etc so hopefully the new tank started next month this tank is such a breeze, i have no co2 on now and light at 45 percent carried out water change tonight and took 20 mins.

It must have just reached a sweet spot as no visable algae and just so easy so cant complain. I can see why people love the lower maintenance and less time required for the lower tech tank.

Had a bit bother today after water change luckily i noticed a air sound after opened filter taps and noticed small bubbles coming from pre filter top (the plunger you push to start the syphon)then noticed a crack.

Luckily i have the 350 in new tank still in box so changed the pre filter top or would have been a bit screwed  , dont have a clue why cracked but hopefully can get replaced under warranty, anyone know oase warranty details etc ? I was literally thinking how well this filter has done and that happened. 

Dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll (23 Aug 2020)

Deano3 said:


> hopefully can get replaced under warranty, anyone know oase warranty details



Go to or contact wherever you bought it from first, they should then on your behalf contact Oase and get a replacement part/unit for you.  Like all electrical goods in this country you have a 12 month warranty from date of purchase, you will need to prove either with a reciept or bank/card statement when you bought it. 

I had the heater break in my Oase Biotherm 600, it was replaced FOC via the retailer.


----------



## Deano3 (23 Aug 2020)

Thanks mell i will contact aquarium gardens today.
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melll (28 Aug 2020)

@Deano3 

Have you manged to get it sorted?


----------



## CooKieS (29 Aug 2020)

Cheap plastic


----------



## PARAGUAY (29 Aug 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Cheap plastic


I always thought Oase was top end


----------



## Onoma1 (1 Sep 2020)

PARAGUAY said:


> I always thought Oase was top end



Not imo anymore. The products I have bought seem cheaply made and often poorly designed. After hearing so much about them from YouTubers I was sorely disappointed when I bought their products.


----------



## Deano3 (1 Sep 2020)

Melll said:


> @Deano3
> 
> Have you manged to get it sorted?


I was emailing oase and they said it will be covered but i was emailing oase canada  so still on sorting as been busy this weekend.

Yeah must just be cheap plastic but hopefully they sort it just lucky i had a spare.

Will let you know how i get on.
Dean 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Sep 2020)

Onoma1 said:


> Not imo anymore. The products I have bought seem cheaply made and often poorly designed. After hearing so much about them from YouTubers I was sorely disappointed when I bought their products.


Something to think about as l have a couple of APS 2000 external dont think l payed more than 70 quid . Never really let me down so if l do upgrade something to consider


----------



## Melll (2 Sep 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Will let you know how i get on.



👍


----------



## Deano3 (6 Sep 2020)

Aquarium gardens sorted the warranty out no problem just though would give u update  

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (6 Sep 2020)

Ordering plants for the 900 next week want to use easy plants like trident fern, anubias, crypts, bucephalandra, and want some weed like plants like 53b any other recomendations? Want some nice reds aswel you think rotala ?

Lastly has anyone used Styrofoam to place rocks etc on in bottom of tank and would you recomend me putting the volcano mineral in tights so i can reuse in future as using as a filler/bulking agent to get more height?

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (8 Sep 2020)

Any help on above questions and do many people use ludwigia palustrus

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (8 Sep 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Any help on above questions and do many people use ludwigia palustrus
> 
> Thanks dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



I have it in my tank - it's grown pretty easily for me (and I don't have green fingers), and is a very lovely vibrant red under my WRGB II light.


----------



## SRP3006 (8 Sep 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Ordering plants for the 900 next week want to use easy plants like trident fern, anubias, crypts, bucephalandra, and want some weed like plants like 53b any other recomendations? Want some nice reds aswel you think rotala ?
> 
> Lastly has anyone used Styrofoam to place rocks etc on in bottom of tank and would you recomend me putting the volcano mineral in tights so i can reuse in future as using as a filler/bulking agent to get more height?
> 
> ...



Some fast plants to start with, maybe H zosterfolia that can be removed after a few weeks. Floating plants would be good too, my frogbit has taken off and has to be thinned regularly. Not sure if it will stay in the tank but it helps suck up extra nutrition and is the first to tell you of any nutrient shortages.

I wouldn't put the jbl in tights TBH, if you were to reuse I'm sure you could maybe sieve it.... But tights would work but I'm not sure I'd be that fussed about reusing.

Ludwigia palustris is a good reasonably fast growing red plant. Its grew quite well in my old tank. Rotala sp seem to grow faster so might be more useful at startup.


----------



## Deano3 (8 Sep 2020)

Thanks guys, yeah i wont put in tights will just leave loose as be harder to shape in tights, have yoj ever used polystyrene under rocks etc i think i will just put rocks onto glass as have done in past, want to create something similar to the recent aquarium gardens 900 nice triangle composition.

Been soakimg the wood in garden for few weeks so will i need to give a scrub with a brush and should i try some hardscapes or will the wood dry back out?

I am not a huge fan of floating plants but phyllanthus fluitans what tropica do and george did a vid on youtibe look great and give some colour so i could get a pot for a while and if dont like remove hopefully dont interfere with skimmer.

Is h zosterfolia a foreground plant as i quite like the look and i imagine i will get some rotala what is you recomendations for a nice red tinge? 

Last time i had simensis 53b that is very fast growing but ended up removing but that could be a good shout. Thanks for help so far

Dean







Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

